# Taking And Editing Your Slingshot Photos



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

The tutorial series has started! This is the first video on how to edit your photos. I will make videos on how to do other effects and how to set up a camera rig to take the best shots. Let me know what you think and give me suggestions on what to make next!






Thanks,
Derek


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Gimp, Minecraft & Inkscape, nice!


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

and i'm masters at all of them lol







- Blender should be down there too I guess


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

3DS Max all the way!


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

awesome! I use blender for that sort of stuff. I downloaded 3dsmax but never got around to learning it


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

very informative. Thank you for taking the time to do this, I will find this very useful in the future


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Great! Any suggestion on the next video?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I need to get my head around that first! whatever you decide I subbed to your channel and will favourite them for reference as it was very easy to follow

the guys with more experience may be able to steer you to what's best to teach


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

ok great!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for your work !!!!


----------

